

Getting an Edge on Wildfires - digisth
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/09/science/getting-an-edge-on-wildfires.html?hp&_r=0

======
schrodingersCat
A start-up could that could help provide internet connectivity to firefighters
would in-effect lower the cost of fighting wildfires and perhaps solve some
rural broadband connectivity issues. Seems like an opportunity for innovation
and disruption

